# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2012



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2012 às 05:57)

Boas, mínima de 13,7ºC com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2012 às 10:33)

Boas.

Manhã fresca, céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2012 às 23:34)

Por aqui a tarde manteve-se ventosa, fresca e céu empoeirado.

Por agora uma noite iluminada pelo efeito que a luz da lua (quase) cheia faz sobre a camada de poeiras, vento fraco a moderado, (~)26.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2012 às 12:23)

Dia bem quente no Algarve, sigo com 31.5ºC e a máxima do IM é de 34ºC, mas como amanhã, a máxima prevista é de 32ºC, não há aviso amarelo, mais uma vez a anedota do IM.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2012 às 13:20)

Céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado, (~)29.0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2012 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite com algum vento, o dia tem estado óptimo para a praia (isto para quem está de férias, claro...).
Neste momento sigo com *35,4ºC *no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de W e 30% de humidade.

A minima da noite foi de *19,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2012 às 20:37)

Faro às 19 horas estava com 35.4ºC e humidade nos 18%. Péssimo para o incêndio. O pesadelo 2 regressou ao Algarve.  Maldito Verão estou farto uma chuvinha agora era o maior milagre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Boas

Dia bastante quente e menos ventoso que ontem.

De tarde fui até Ayamonte (desde Manta Rota) e fui registando as temperaturas (marcadas pelo term. do carro):

-Manta Rota (~14h00): 28.0ºC
-Saída de Manta Rota (entrada na N125): 29.5ºC
-Entrada na Ponte do Guadiana: 36.5ºC
-Saída da Ponte do Guadiana: 35.5ºC
-Ayamonte: 36.0ºC
-Ayamonte (centro): 37.5ºC

Regresso (~16h00 hora PT)
-Ayamonte (centro): 36.0ºC
-Ayamonte até faltarem 2km para o centro de VRSA: 38.0ºC
-VRSA: 34.0ºC
-(Zona de) Altura: 31.5ºC
-Entrada em Manta Rota (saída da N125): 33.0ºC
-Manta Rota: 30.0ºC

Dia tórrido para os lados das margens do Guadiana, por aqui um pouco mais fresco. Há cerca de hora/hora e meia o vento rodou, vindo de Norte fez aumentar a temperatura. Agora (~)31.0ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia bastante quente e menos ventoso que ontem.
> 
> ...



Boas

E continua torrido.. 30.0ºC actual e sem vento!!


----------



## amando96 (2 Ago 2012 às 21:28)

Já dominado o incêndio e Tôr.

Por cá sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2012 às 23:29)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje entre 17,5 ºC e 34,5 ºC; agora 21,5 ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2012 às 01:31)

Máximo do ano por aqui (Santa Bárbara de Nexe)

*37,4ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2012 às 10:54)

Bom mais coisa menos coisa temos o cenário de 2005 aqui! Ontem fui dar uma volta à Fonte da Benemóla(importante ponto de exsurgência do Querença-Silves) e os níveis estavam em tudo semelhantes aos de 2005, e ainda estamos no ínicio de Agosto...
Apesar de não estarmos a ter grandes máximas, este Verão está a ser muito forte aqui para estes lados, e isto depois de um Inverno péssimo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2012 às 20:06)

Mais um dia tórrido no Algarve.  Já estou farto deste Verão e do calor. 

Máxima: 35.2ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 33.1ºC


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2012 às 22:23)

É sempre a torrar .....

Nova máxima do ano em Santa Bárbara de Nexe: *38,1 ºC*

De referir que aparentemente no ponto em que estavamos alcançando a máxima do dia .... cerca das 16h30 aparentemente terá deixado de funcionar, pois não aparecem mais dados, o que deixa a possibilidade que possamos ter atingido perto dos 40º C

A sinóptica da próxima deixa antever uma nova repetição destes valores !!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2012 às 04:36)

Por cá 15,5ºC com vento fraco. Vento moderado a forte nos últimos dias, máximo de 52 km/h dia 2.


----------



## frederico (4 Ago 2012 às 06:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um dia tórrido no Algarve.  Já estou farto deste Verão e do calor.
> 
> Máxima: 35.2ºC
> mínima: 19.9ºC
> actual: 33.1ºC



Estou no Porto e estou farto do frio. De dia não passa dos 25ºC, de noite vem até aos 13/14ºC. As praias têm uma ventania fria, a água até se aguenta mas o vento não deixa. E de vez em quando vêm umas nuvens e chuva. Para um algarvio um Verão assim é horrível. Dá mais valor ao que tens... pois se saires daí vais ter saudades do calor...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2012 às 11:17)

Pois parece que a estação de Santa Bárbara deixou mesmo de funcionar .... pois continua mesmo sem debitar dados ....

Como não tenho estação eu diria que neste momento já deve andar nos 30º C aqui em Santa Bárbara, continua imenso calor...

Para um algarvio que lida com este tempo há 4 meses, e que trabalha há 4 meses (com gravata) está muito desconfortável !!


----------



## meteo (4 Ago 2012 às 11:22)

frederico disse:


> Estou no Porto e estou farto do frio. De dia não passa dos 25ºC, de noite vem até aos 13/14ºC. As praias têm uma ventania fria, a água até se aguenta mas o vento não deixa. E de vez em quando vêm umas nuvens e chuva. Para um algarvio um Verão assim é horrível. Dá mais valor ao que tens... pois se saires daí vais ter saudades do calor...



E mesmo no Algarve,no mês de Julho,houve quem tivesse passado férias terriveis..Muito vento e água fria... Aliás a água no litoral Oeste está praticamente igual á água do Algarve em Julho.
O Algarve é normal ter calor e pouco vento.Não é por acaso que tem tantos turistas e portugueses apassar férias no Verão. Não seria nada bom para o Algarve que deixasse de ter calor no Verão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

Hoje está mesmo um mau dia para apanhar alfarroba, perto de Moncarapacho o carro marcava 33ºC às 11 horas, aqui em Olhão tenho 27ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2012 às 22:39)

Estremoz:

Ontem temperatura máxima de 32,4 ºC (16h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,4 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = --,- ºC (dia ---).


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2012 às 12:40)

Manhã com algum alívio para o calor. Vento fresco e alguns cúmulos.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2012 às 00:12)

Quarteira: 19,0 ºC ...  Ora bolas, vem a gente do Alentejo para apanhar com tempo fresco  quando a malta quer é calor e banhos !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 12:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Quarteira: 19,0 ºC ...  Ora bolas, vem a gente do Alentejo para apanhar com tempo fresco  quando a malta quer é calor e banhos !!!



Se tiveres cá até ao próximo fim de semana, a partir de 5ª feira podes sentir e experimentares a nova torradeira.  Boas férias pelos Algarves Gerofil.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 25.4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2012 às 15:14)

Boas.

Dia fresco e ventoso. Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e 26.0ºC. 

A água aqui está fria, hoje da minha parte só deu para molhar os pés, pois nem o tempo fora de água convidava a banhos. Não me recordo de apanhar a água tão fria nesta zona e nesta época do ano. A bóia de Faro às 14h40 ia com 18.7ºC, apenas mais 0.6ºC que Leixões.


----------



## amando96 (6 Ago 2012 às 16:19)

Aqui a mínima foi de 16.4ºC, agora sigo com 26.3ºC

Novo incendio no concelho de Loulé, muito perto do concelho de São brás na zona da Fonte Filipe.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 16:23)

amando96 disse:


> Aqui a mínima foi de 16.4ºC, agora sigo com 26.3ºC
> 
> Novo incendio no concelho de Loulé, muito perto do concelho de São brás na zona da Fonte Filipe.



Eu estava a olhar agora para norte e vi uma coluna de fumo desde da Serra até aqui e pensava que era uma nuvem, fui consultar o site da ANPC mas é mais um incêndio no Caldeirão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável. 

Máxima: 26.3ºC
mínima: 16.5ºC
actual: 20.9ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2012 às 21:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável.
> 
> Máxima: 26.3ºC
> mínima: 16.5ºC
> actual: 20.9ºC



Céu limpo mas com uma camada de fumo do teu lado extendendo-se até mais longe no horizonte para o lado leste de Faro...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

Quarteira (Zona alta): temperatura hoje a variar entre os 17,0 ºC e os 28,0 ºC; agora 22,5 ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2012 às 21:03)

Boas

Dia bem diferente ao de ontem. Mais quente e menos ventoso. Hoje o vento predominou de Sul durante o dia. A água continuava fria, mas com o calor a apertar não havia alternativa (praia só de manhã)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 26.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de sueste todo o dia. 

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2012 às 22:28)

Quarteira (Zona alta): temperatura hoje a variar entre os 20,5 ºC e os 30,0 ºC; agora 26,5 ºC.

Hoje  sim; dia de verão com calor, quase sem vento !!!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

A manhã tem sido de céu muito nublado por cá (o Sueste a fazer das suas), estando agora a querer limpar um pouco.

A mínima da noite foi de *19,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com 27,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ESE, com 69% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde e com poeira no ar.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC
actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

Quarteira (Zona alta): temperatura hoje a oscilar entre uma mínima de 24 ºC e uma máxima de 30 ºC; agora 26 ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2012 às 22:23)

Dia de céu limpo, sem nuvens mas com uma névoa meio marciana. Vêm ai o pó para ficar durante 3-4 dias.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2012 às 08:30)

O dia arranca com calor e ceu parcialmente nublado. Temos estratocumulos desorganizados e alguns cumulos em desenvolvimento. Tudo a entrar de sudoeste envolto numa aura de pó.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Céu parcialmente nublado por cá, e até já cairam algumas pequenas pingas  na zona de Lagoa. 
A mínima da noite foi de *18,6ºC* e neste momento sigo com 23,3ºC, 78% de humidade e vento fraco de NE.

Fica aqui uma foto da "culpada" da queda de pingas em Lagoa


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2012 às 11:58)

Boas, por aqui, o dia está mais quente do que ontem, que já foi pulverizada. Sigo com céu cheio de pó com algumas nuvens, vento de sueste e 30.7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2012 às 12:44)

O IM deve ter uma dor de cabeça em prever a temperatura para Faro hoje:






Previsão descritiva do IM:

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 14/25ºC
LISBOA - 20/35ºC
FARO - 22/32ºC

Então, em que ficamos nos 29ºC ou nos 32ºC. Deve ser que assim têem duas hipóteses para acertarem e assim o erro é menor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2012 às 16:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM deve ter uma dor de cabeça em prever a temperatura para Faro hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também reparei nessa confusão hoje no "Bom Dia Portugal" na RTP1. Na previsão em que apenas aparecem as temps. máx. e mín., e o estado do céu, aparecia máxima de 29ºC, na previsão com o quadro interactivo com a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes aparecia 32ºC.


______
Por aqui céu limpo e empoeirado, vento fraco/nulo, 35.0ºC.
Hoje a água de manhã estava fresca, mas com uma ondulação jeitosinha


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2012 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muita poeirada, com nova subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2012 às 21:56)

Quarteira (Zona alta): temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 23,0 ºC e os 30,5 ºC; agora 26,5 ºC. Alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 09:10)

Mais um dia de canícola. Céu sem nuvens mas com névoa ainda que menos espessa que ontem. Estamos em alerta amarelo por temperaturas elevadas.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Por cá a mínima foi de *18,9ºC* (já me estragou a aposta das mínimas de hoje  ) e neste momento sigo já com 28,7ºC e vento fraco de ENE, com 63% de humidade. Vamos lá ver até onde sobe a máxima...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 10:19)

Boas, por aqui, o aquecimento começou, já vou com 31.2ºC e está um braseiro. Ena, o IM desta vez está bem, máxima de 38ºC para amanhã.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 12:19)

35ºC por aqui.


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2012 às 14:38)

O termómetro já me deu 40.6ºC, mas vou dar 1-2ºC de margem de erro, não tenho com que comparar, mas está um calor que não se pode 

O algarve interior precisa de uma estação do IM, há sítio muitos quentes, mas o pessoal fica só a olhar para as temperaturas de Faro...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 14:43)

Por cá o vento de SSW que se faz sentir, não está a deixar subir a máxima a valores perto dos quarenta. Para já, apenas subiu aos 36,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes, e neste momento está com 34,7ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2012 às 15:33)

Alguém sabe se está prevista uma rotação do vento para Norte ou Noroeste aqui no Algarve ??
É que por exemplo em Almodovar a esta hora bem como em martinlongo estão apenas cerca de 40º C ....
Se o vento virar para Norte temos a torradeira algarvia ligada ....

Neste momento em Faro a temperatura está bastante aquém do que eu estava á espera, devido á ausência de vento do quadrante norte ...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 15:36)

Olha, mesmo com o vento ainda na mesma, de WSW, já atingi nova máxima para este ano, com *38,8ºC* ainda há pouco... até ao final da tarde ainda deve subir mais...e se virar para Norte...ui ui!


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2012 às 15:54)

Enorme zoada das cigarras. Estamos em África e não na Europa. Oxalá o sudoeste continue a entrar senão... 

O Alto da Fóia está mais quente que o Aeroporto de Faro.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 16:27)

Isto hoje será dia de recordes aqui para a estação do Sitio das Fontes!
Para já está a registar a temperatura mais alta desde que foi instalada, com *40,4ºC*  ... vamos ver se ainda sobe mais um pouco...

E a acompanhar está a humidade com 17% e vento fraco a moderado de W. 
Portanto... não se pode andar na rua... está mesmo abrasador!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2012 às 16:58)

*Elvas *lidera o ranking com 43 ºC às 16h00 ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 17:05)

O vento não tarda deve mudar, só em Faro é que está W/SW, no resto do Algarve está tudo NW/N. Às 16 horas 41.9ºC em Alcoutim (Martim Longo) vem aí a tostadeira. 

Castro Marim não funciona mas deve andar perto dos 40ºC também. 

Eu sigo com 33.1ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 17:09)

Ayamonte está com 35,7ºC, por isso Castro Marim não deve estar muito longe disso


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui, ligou-se a torradeira, sigo com 35.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muita poeira.

Máxima: 36.1ºC 
mínima: 22.0ºC
actual: 31.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2012 às 20:24)

A máxima ficou-se nos *40,8ºC*.
Nada mau...

Neste momento sigo com 33,2ºC, vento fraco de N e apenas *7%*   de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 20:38)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima ficou-se nos *40,8ºC*.
> Nada mau...
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 33,2ºC, vento fraco de N e apenas *7%*   de humidade.



Neste momento, só estão 5% de humidade.  Amanhã ainda chegas aos 41ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2012 às 20:43)

V.R.S.A

Actual: 26.2ºC

Max: 34.6ºC

O ceu manteve-se limpo e empoeirado todo o dia. Leve brisa de SW todo o dia.

Cump.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Aqui, 33.5ºC sem bafo de vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 21:07)

Continua a subir, 34.5ºC.  Vou chegar aos 40ºC até à meia-noite. 

Temperaturas actuais na zona Faro - Tavira:

Faro (Região de Turismo) : 34.9ºC
Olhão: 34.7ºC
Tavira: 35.6ºC


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2012 às 21:24)

Neste momento na rádio disseram que estavam 35º C em Faro .....

Aqui na minha zona acredito que andei a rondar os 40ºC no dia de hoje, mas a estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe voltou a avariar 
Por estranho que pareça avariou precisamente naqueles que até ao momento devem ter sido os dias mais quentes do ano ....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2012 às 21:35)

Impressionante!!

A temperatura está a escalar - 31.1ºC  Que bafo que entrou!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 21:48)

Sigo com 35ºC e não há sinais de descida. A mínima mais alta foi de 32.1ºC a 26 de Julho de 2004.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

Por aqui está estavel nos 31.1ºC

Sem vento!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Ago 2012 às 22:16)

Desde há mais de uma hora que o vento está de Norte, um calor abrasador para estas horas, 34.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 22:30)

Por aqui, 34.5ºC e vento de norte. Vai ser uma noite horrível para dormir.


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

Vejo muitos bombeiros... não sei se já arde alguma coisa.

Sigo com 33ºC e humidade nos 20%


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2012 às 23:53)

Quarteira (Zona alta): temperatura hoje entre a mínima de 23,5 ºC e a máxima de 35 ºC; neste momento estão 31 ºC, com vento moderado de noroeste.

Na praia, por volta das 19h00 levantou-se vento moderado de noroeste, vento esse muito quente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Ago 2012 às 07:41)

Bom dia

Pelas 06h00 o termómetro marcava 28.0ºC, o vento ainda era quente
Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento moderado a forte de Norte, 29.0ºC.

Não se justificava um aviso laranja para o distrito de Faro?


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2012 às 10:03)

O foreca dá 41ºC para são brás hoje 

A mínima ficou-se pelos 28.1ºC

Terça e quarta ainda dá uma tréguas fraquitas...

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Sao_Bras_de_Alportel?tenday


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente, céu com algumas nuvens que tapam o sol e sigo com 35.0ºC.

Temperaturas no Algarve:

Almancil: 37.0ºC
Benafim/Alto fica: 35.1ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 35.9ºC
Vilamoura: 37.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 13:05)

*Temperaturas no Algarve*:

Almancil: 37.8ºC
Benafim/Alto fica: 36.0ºC
Olhão: 35.4ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 36.7ºC
Vilamoura: 40.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 13:41)

*Temperaturas no Algarve neste momento*:

Almancil: 39.1ºC
Benafim/Alto fica: 36.8ºC
Olhão: 35.7ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 38.3ºC
Vilamoura: 41.2ºC

As temperaturas estão a começar a disparar no Algarve, a caminho dos 40ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2012 às 13:43)

V.R.S.A

Temp actual: 41.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N.

Está inrespiravel!!


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2012 às 13:50)

40.8ºC onde posso ver como está em Tavira?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 13:52)

amando96 disse:


> 40.8ºC onde posso ver como está em Tavira?



Podes ver *aqui* mas a estação hoje tinha que avariar desde das 10:45 que não é actualizada, por isso, não tenho colocado os dados de Tavira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 14:58)

*Temperaturas no Algarve neste momento*:

Almancil: 35.8ºC
Benafim/Alto fica: 37.3ºC
Olhão: 37.2ºC
Sítio das Fontes: 39.1ºC
Tavira: 36.1ºC
Vilamoura: 41.1ºC

A estação de Tavira já funciona novamente e a máxima até agora foi de 38.8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2012 às 17:32)

Descida *muito acentuada* da temperatura do ar esta tarde no interior do Alentejo, relativamente à mesma hora de ontem (16h00), com a entrada de ar fresco procedente de noroeste.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2012 às 17:52)

Também já está a refrescar. Nota-se a entrada de vento mais fresco. Mesmo que o escaldão de final da tarde apareça não será tão significativo como ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 18:28)

Aqui, está um verdadeiro forno. Sigo com 39ºC, cheguei agora a casa, o carro na zona da Luz de Tavira marcou 43ºC. Um verdadeiro forno.

A estação da região de turismo tem 37.1ºC, mas bateu o recorde do ano com 37.9ºC às 18h09m.

A máxima até ao momento, que tive foi de 41.1ºC.  O carro marcava 42ºC quando cheguei a casa.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2012 às 20:00)

Não estava à espera. O gráfico tinha uns aceitáveis 33ºC. Deve ter passado dos 38ºC em Faro.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Ago 2012 às 20:08)

Agreste disse:


> Não estava à espera. O gráfico tinha uns aceitáveis 33ºC. Deve ter passado dos 38ºC em Faro.



Ás 19 horas estava 37,1 ºC em Faro, isso apenas mostra que Faro tem uma caracteristica excepcional relativamente ás restantes cidades algarvias, não existe mais nenhuma com esta caracteristica.
Afasta-te uns 3 a 4 km da cidade em dia sem vento e sentes uma diferença de 7/8ºC.
A zona do aeroporto é claramente a zona mais fresca em que a estação podia estar ...

Aqui em Santa Bárbara ... com a estação ainda avariada .... deve ter estado novamente cerca de 40 ºC !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 20:20)

Dia mais quente do ano no Algarve, superou os valores do dia 18 de Maio.

Máxima: 41.1ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC
actual: 33.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

ALGARVE: uma fornalha na próxima noite ... 






Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

V.R.S.A

Max: 41.9ºC

Actual: 31.4ºC

Vento moderando de NW. Vento muito quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2012 às 20:53)

Gerofil disse:


> ALGARVE: uma fornalha na próxima noite ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerofil, então fugiste da fornalha algarvia. 

Tenho 32.0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2012 às 20:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Gerofil, então fugiste da fornalha algarvia.



*Estremoz*: 25,1 ºC neste momento, com vento moderado, muito fresco, de noroeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2012 às 13:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvemzitas no céu. Sigo com 30ºC  e vento de noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

Estremoz (hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (16h10)
Temperatura mínima = 16,6 ºC (07h23)

Alguns dados de dias anteriores:

dia 5, Temp. mínima de 16,2 ºC (04h28)
dia 10, Temp. máxima de 38,7 ºC (16h18)
dia 11, Temp. mínima de 16,6 ºC (07h23)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com vento moderado de noroeste. A temperatura deu um verdadeiro tombo de 41.1ºC de ontem para 31.6ºC de hoje,

Máxima: 31.6ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 26.3ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2012 às 22:04)

Por aqui não se tem passado muito, o que explica a minha ausência do seguimento 
Sigo com 20,2ºC e 64% HR. Máxima de 27,9ºC e mínima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2012 às 12:02)

Aqui, dia fresco finalmente, sigo com 23ºC e tempo excelente.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2012 às 12:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, dia fresco finalmente, sigo com 23ºC e tempo excelente.





Por um curto período. Vem para aí uma torreira em breve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2012 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 23.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2012 às 23:13)

Alandroal: um dia fresco, com alguma nebulosidade alta; temperatura a oscilar entre os 16,5 ºC e os 32,5 ºC, estando agora 22ºC.


----------



## Stormm (14 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

Ora boas, após uma ausência da minha parte cá volto eu á minha terra algarvia!

Final de tarde com vento a 20 km/h do quadrante Oeste/Sudoeste, 21ºc e céu pouco nublado a limpo.
Recordo que no fim de semana as temperaturas aqui no Sul rondaram os 36ºC devido á vaga de Sueste


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2012 às 20:54)

Por agora apenas o vento se tem feito sentir com rajada máxima de *50 km/h*. 22,8ºC actuais com máxima de 28,2ºC e mínima de 16,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2012 às 22:28)

Alandroal: um dia igual ao de ontem, em termos de temperatura, que oscilaram entre os 16,5 ºC e os 32,5 ºC, estando agora também 22ºC. Nebulosidade média e sobretudo alta com mais presença durante a tarde; vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2012 às 23:39)

Morrinha certinha, 19,4ºC e 95% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2012 às 00:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Morrinha certinha, 19,4ºC e 95% HR.


 

E aqui no Alandroal desde as 00h20 ...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2012 às 04:42)

Chuva forte acompanhada de granizo. 40 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (15 Ago 2012 às 08:40)

Céu nublado mas sem consequências à vista. Tempo fresco mas bonançoso.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Ago 2012 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Silves o céu está muito nublado e já chuviscou!
A temperatura está nos 22,1ºC com vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Stormm (15 Ago 2012 às 11:21)

Boas, manhã de céu muito nublado com vento a rondar os 20km/h. Pode-se dizer que em relação á temperatura está uma manhã fresquinha!
Analisando aqui o satélite parece-me que em algumas partes do pais a chuva bateu á porta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2012 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sigo com 22.2ºC. Hoje vem os centros comerciais do Algarve abaixo, pena é não ter chovido nada. Bem precisavámos de uma bela rega.


----------



## Stormm (15 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

Sol a dar sinal de vida por aqui apesar das nuvens ainda permanecerem  ... 

Sigo com 23ºc , vento 16km/h SSO.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Ago 2012 às 18:03)

A tarde foi de chuvinha fraca por cá, que rendeu *0,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes (pouco, mas já deu para sentir o "cheirinho a terra molhada" ).

A máxima foi de *24,6ºC* e sigo neste momento com 22,1ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Stormm (15 Ago 2012 às 20:33)

Final de tarde e inicio de noite com céu muito nublado, sigo com 22ºc e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2012 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado ainda teve algumas abertas, mas neste momento, encontra-se muito nublado.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 22.2ºC

A partir de amanhã, volta o sufoco.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Alandroal: tempo fresco, com a temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 17 ºC e os 25 ºC; chuva fraca até ao início da tarde. Alguns raios de sol apenas mesmo ao final da tarde.


----------



## Stormm (16 Ago 2012 às 16:01)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 25ºc céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste/Sudoeste.
Comparando com ontem houve uma pequena subida da temperatura pois ontem por volta desta hora estava bem mais fresquinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2012 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 24.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2012 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (17h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Stormm (17 Ago 2012 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, subida de temperatura que rondou os 28ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2012 às 22:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,6 ºC (15h38)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

Pessoal, está a chover em Altura...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

V.R.S.A

Começou a chover por aqui!! hehehe isto anda louco!!


----------



## amando96 (18 Ago 2012 às 22:56)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Este


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2012 às 23:02)

A chover? Estou na outra ponta do Algarve esteve um dia de verão!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

Agreste disse:


> A chover? Estou na outra ponta do Algarve esteve um dia de verão!



Não estava à espera disto mas é verdade. E alguns relâmpagos... Convecções do Norte de África estão longe mas são efeitos secundários delas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Ago 2012 às 00:12)

V.R.S.A.

Ainda se ouviu um trovão e um relampago por aqui... neste momento mais nada!


----------



## aoc36 (19 Ago 2012 às 00:26)

albufeira nada! so tempo incoberto


----------



## Stormm (19 Ago 2012 às 02:04)

Boas por aqui dia de céu limpo com vento fraco de Oeste/Sudoeste.
Pelos vistos chove em algumas partes do algarve ou pelo menos tenta dar sinal disso, infelizmente por aqui continua tudo calmo, céu limpo, vento praticamente inexistente e 21ºc.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2012 às 02:38)

Enquanto no Atlântico o Gordon ameaça, aqui estou com 22,1ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e poeira.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2012 às 22:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,7 ºC (15h50)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (07h30)

Ontem (Sábado):

Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7)


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2012 às 01:05)

Dia quente na costa vicentina até que começou a levantar nevoeiro e a praia acabou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 12:01)

Boas, dia quente por aqui. Neste momento, sigo com 33.2ºC e vento de leste. A máxima prevista pelo IM 31ºC já foi, Faro às 11h30m já tinha 32ºC.


----------



## Stormm (20 Ago 2012 às 15:25)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com céu limpo, vendo a 13km/h de SE e 32ºC!
Óptimo dia de praia, pena estar a trabalhar


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e céu limpo. Que pasmaceira de Verão este ano, o ano passado ainda tive trovoada em Agosto, este ano é calor e mais calor, já estou farto do calor, 

Máxima: 34.0ºC 
mínima: 22.0ºC
actual: 30.9ºC 

Anda cá Gordon anda, eu dou-te aquilo que queres ligo o esquentador e tu mandas chuva e vento, ao menos sempre animava mais isto.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2012 às 21:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,0 ºC (16h42) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (05h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## amando96 (20 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

Ainda tenho 32.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2012 às 22:11)

Por cá ainda 31,0ºC. Esta noite vai ser difícil, apesar da temperatura vir a inverter devido ao vento de NW. Máxima de 35,7ºC e mínima de 20,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 23:08)

Ainda 28,9ºC.


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2012 às 00:37)

Ainda 31ºC... dentro e fora de casa, insuportável


----------



## Aurélio (21 Ago 2012 às 10:16)

Ontem há 1 da manhã estavam 31º C

Hoje ás 10h00 aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe estão apenas 35,9 ºC !

Incrivel

EDIT: Neste momento 36,2 ºC


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2012 às 10:24)

O foreca dá 40ºC para hoje para são brás...   A mínima foi de 29.5ºC, só quinta é que isto baixa um bocado.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Hoje está novamente escaldante. Neste momento já sigo com *36,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes (aqui em Silves também está muito quente), com vento fraco de N e humidade nos 23%.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Ago 2012 às 11:06)

neste momento estão 37,3 º C mas com uma ligeira rotação de vento para o quadrante sul ou sueste, o que para já está impedindo que a temperatura suba ainda mais ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Ago 2012 às 11:56)

Nova máxima do ano aqui: * 39,2 ºC* *

* É muito provável que a máxima do ano já tivesse sido alcançada este ano, mas nos dias mais quentes do ano, a estação não debitou dados, sendo que o maior valor até ao momento havia sido com a estação a funcionar de 38,1 ºC...

É sempre a torrar ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2012 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido mais um este Verão.  Sigo com 35.3ºC e quero ir para o Pólo Norte. Estou farto de calor. 

Mais um dia que vamos chegar perto dos 40ºC ou ultrapassar.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2012 às 14:21)

Continua muito quente por aqui, com nova máxima de sempre (desde 2009) no Sitio das Fontes, *40,9ºC*  registados às 13h11UTC. E ainda poderá subir mais durante a tarde...


----------



## amando96 (21 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

Também já registei exactamente 40.9ºC, por agora 38.5ºC, que calor


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Ago 2012 às 15:18)

V.R.S.A.

Calor infernal: Max 39.2ºC até agora!! vento fraco de SE, e muita poeira!!

Hoje está muito dificil de suportar devido ao teor de humidade que não é muito mas faz mossa!! +-30%hum


----------



## Gato Preto (21 Ago 2012 às 16:12)

Há instantes, na estrada entre Pias e VNS Bento (Serpa), a 90 km/h o termómetro do meu automóvel registou 41ºC.

Parado, à sombra de uma árvore em Pias e com o motor desligado (após um belo almoço) marcava 43ºC.


----------



## Stormm (21 Ago 2012 às 16:55)

Boas, mais um dia de extremo calor aqui em Olhão, o melhor a fazer é ligar o ar condicionado e disfrutar da frescura!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2012 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido com céu limpo. 

Máxima: 36.1ºC
mínima: 23.2ºC
actual: 29.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2012 às 21:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,1 ºC (15h51) 
Temperatura mínima = 21,6 ºC (05h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 16,2 ºC (dia 5).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

Aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:
Tmáx: *41,0ºC* (novo recorde da estação)
Tmin: *20,0ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com 24,2ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2012 às 00:31)

Os fascinantes 30ºC que estão lá fora na rua neste momento...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia ....

Neste momento está lá fora 35,7 º C, mais um dia escaldante pela frente !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2012 às 11:39)

Boas, por aqui, está mais fresco do que ontem a esta hora, apenas com 28.2ºC. A mínima foi tropical de 21.1ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2012 às 12:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está mais fresco do que ontem a esta hora, apenas com 28.2ºC. A mínima foi tropical de 21.1ºC.



Olha já subiu aqui para os 36,7 º C a esta hora, mas não deve tardar para o vento virar para SO, e deixar de subir ....


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2012 às 14:50)

Boa tarde ....

Neste momento aqui em Santa Bárbara de Nexe, sigo com 37,9 º C !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2012 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito calor.  Durante a tarde, houve um incêndio de pequenas dimensões a norte de Olhão, em que passaram 2 jipes dos GIP's da GNR, os bombeiros de Olhão e Faro e um helicóptero de ataque inicial a incêndios. Por volta, das 18 horas foi dado com extinto.

Máxima: 35.8ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 31.1ºC


----------



## frederico (22 Ago 2012 às 20:27)

Hoje em Olhão o meu carro chegou a marcar 44ºC. Quando cheguei a Tavira marcava 39ºC e na Manta Rota 31ºC. Em Faro também marcava 31ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2012 às 20:58)

frederico disse:


> Hoje em Olhão o meu carro chegou a marcar 44ºC. Quando cheguei a Tavira marcava 39ºC e na Manta Rota 31ºC. Em Faro também marcava 31ºC.



Estranho, esses 44ºC aqui. No resto, as temperaturas batem mais ou menos certo, mas 44ºC é surreal, digo eu.  Por volta, das 16 horas o meu marcava 36ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2012 às 21:31)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 18 ºC e os 36,5 ºC; neste momento estão 26,0ºC.


----------



## frederico (22 Ago 2012 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estranho, esses 44ºC aqui. No resto, as temperaturas batem mais ou menos certo, mas 44ºC é surreal, digo eu.  Por volta, das 16 horas o meu marcava 36ºC.



Foi na EN125 ali na zona da Moviflor e da BP.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (23 Ago 2012 às 06:15)

frederico disse:


> Foi na EN125 ali na zona da Moviflor e da BP.



Realmente é muito estranho, o dia foi razoavelmente mais "fresco" do que o dia anterior. A que horas foi isso? O carro estava em andamento?...


----------



## frederico (23 Ago 2012 às 07:49)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Realmente é muito estranho, o dia foi razoavelmente mais "fresco" do que o dia anterior. A que horas foi isso? O carro estava em andamento?...



Foi por volta das 16h15. Carro em andamento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2012 às 12:36)

frederico disse:


> Foi na EN125 ali na zona da Moviflor e da BP.



Nem sei o que diga-te. Essa zona é realmente quente, desde do continente até à Moviflor, principalmente quando está norte ou noroeste é de assar mesmo.  Essa zona, o meu carro às 16 horas marcava 39ºC, na rotunda do pingo doce marcava 36ºC, a uns 100 metros de onde eu moro. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 29ºC. A mínima foi de 18.1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2012 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 28.1ºC


----------



## Aurélio (23 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tive 34º C no dia de hoje, mais um dia bem quente


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

Alandroal: dia mais fresco que ontem (16,5 ºC/32,0 ºC); neste momento 19,0 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2012 às 23:24)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 14,5 ºC e os 30,5 ºC, com 22,0 ºC neste momento. Tempo fresco e ventoso.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2012 às 04:30)

Morrinha com nevoeiro por cá com 18,9ºC e 99% HR.

Edit 5:23: Chove.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 12:06)

Boas, por aqui, mais uma noite tropical 20.1ºC. Neste momento, sigo com alguma nebulosidade a norte e 27.0ºC.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (25 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

Temperaturas (ºC) vistas no carro, desde Monte Gordo até acima de Odeleite (Algarve), ontem (24 de Agosto), por volta das 18h:

Monte Gordo (EN125) - 26,5
S. Bartolomeu (2/3KM do mar) - 28,0
A Norte de Castro Marim (nó A22) - 29,0
IC27, nó Azinhal - 32,0
IC27, zona Odeleite - 31,0
Depois a tendência foi para continuar a descer, muito lentamente, enquanto se subia mais na serra.

Verifico, mais uma vez, a tendência para esta zona do Algarve ser algo fresca junto ao litoral, mas com forte gradiente quando se sobe para o interior. De notar que o sítio onde registei maior temperatura (Azinhal) fica a apenas uns 12Km do mar! Penso mesmo que o interior do concelho de Castro Marim e as zonas baixas do de Alcoutim são dos locais mais quentes na temperatura média em Portugal, nos meses de Verão, pois as mínimas também são elevadas, contrariamente ao Alentejo. Este forte gradiente costuma ser bem "sustentado" e regular, o que provoca, a meu ver, a brisa marítima mais intensa do Algarve (talvez também em Faro, um microclima especial). Reparar que quando eu registei estas temperaturas, já tinha concerteza passado da hora da temperatura máxima, no interior, pois no litoral, quando a brisa terminou e o vento rodou para NO, por volta das 20h, a temperatura subiu para os 28ºC, atingindo só nessa altura a máxima do dia. De qualquer forma um dia relativamente fresco para Agosto, pois aqui quando o vento roda para o quadrante N ao final do dia, a temperatura costuma ultrapassar os 30ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens a norte. 

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC
actual: 27.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2012 às 21:56)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Esta manhã com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca* 

*Alguns dados de Agosto*

22-8: Temperatura máxima de 33,7 ºC (16h22)
24-8: Temperatura mínima de 14,8 ºC (07h13)


Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 14,8 ºC (dia 24).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## belem (25 Ago 2012 às 23:41)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Temperaturas (ºC) vistas no carro, desde Monte Gordo até acima de Odeleite (Algarve), ontem (24 de Agosto), por volta das 18h:
> 
> Monte Gordo (EN125) - 26,5
> S. Bartolomeu (2/3KM do mar) - 28,0
> ...



Olá


Interessante a tua intervenção, mas discordo.
Não me parece que seja a zona mais quente de Portugal e também não tenho a certeza que seja a zona mais quente no verão de Portugal ( seja continental ou insular).

Isto também porque, atenção que no Alentejo também existe a bacia e o Vale do Guadiana ( ainda que quase sem registos climáticos).

E também há outras zonas bem quentes, como algumas regiões da Beira Baixa.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2012 às 20:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC (16h32) 
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (05h59)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,7 ºC (dia 10); Temp. mínima provisória = 14,2 ºC (dia 26).
Temperatura mínima IM = 11,5 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2012 às 21:21)

O Azinhal é dos sítios mais altos de Castro Marim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2012 às 23:50)

Boas

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 20.5ºC.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (27 Ago 2012 às 06:19)

belem disse:


> Não me parece que seja a zona mais quente de Portugal e também não tenho a certeza que seja a zona mais quente no verão de Portugal ( seja continental ou insular).
> 
> Isto também porque, atenção que no Alentejo também existe a bacia e o Vale do Guadiana ( ainda que quase sem registos climáticos).
> 
> E também há outras zonas bem quentes, como algumas regiões da Beira Baixa.



Sim, claro, se reparares bem, eu disse "dos locais mais quentes na temperatura média em Portugal, nos meses de Verão", não digo que é o local mais quente. Já reparei, pelos mapas do IM, que algumas zonas muito restritas (tipo "nanoclima") dos Vales do Tejo, do Douro e do Guadiana alentejano apresentam alguns recordes de temperatura máxima e mesmo média, especialmente no Verão. Também as zonas da raia alentejana e beirã talvez ultrapassem Alcoutim e Castro Marim. Agora, quando de Junho a Setembro, as mínimas deverão rondar uma média de 18ºC e as máximas uns 32ºC, dará uma média de mais ou menos 25, o que para estes 4 meses  em conjunto (estou a considerar neste caso um pouco mais do que estritamente o Verão) parece-me bastante elevada. Mas não digo que seja "o" local com o Verão mais quente, mas seguramente um dos mais quentes, realço, na temperatura média (não na máxima, obviamente). De qualquer forma já foste a Alcoutim no Verão? É tão quente quanto Mértola. Talvez com as máximas ligeiramente mais baixas e as mínimas ligeiramente mais elevadas.

PS: isto já começa a ficar fora do âmbito do seguimento meteorológico


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2012 às 12:05)

Boas, por aqui, o céu está nublado por nuvens com cara de convectivas,  já que no satélite e no radar indicam algumas células a sul do Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## belem (27 Ago 2012 às 12:47)

CalidumInfluunt disse:


> Sim, claro, se reparares bem, eu disse "dos locais mais quentes na temperatura média em Portugal, nos meses de Verão", não digo que é o local mais quente. Já reparei, pelos mapas do IM, que algumas zonas muito restritas (tipo "nanoclima") dos Vales do Tejo, do Douro e do Guadiana alentejano apresentam alguns recordes de temperatura máxima e mesmo média, especialmente no Verão. Também as zonas da raia alentejana e beirã talvez ultrapassem Alcoutim e Castro Marim. Agora, quando de Junho a Setembro, as mínimas deverão rondar uma média de 18ºC e as máximas uns 32ºC, dará uma média de mais ou menos 25, o que para estes 4 meses  em conjunto (estou a considerar neste caso um pouco mais do que estritamente o Verão) parece-me bastante elevada. Mas não digo que seja "o" local com o Verão mais quente, mas seguramente um dos mais quentes, realço, na temperatura média (não na máxima, obviamente). De qualquer forma já foste a Alcoutim no Verão? É tão quente quanto Mértola. Talvez com as máximas ligeiramente mais baixas e as mínimas ligeiramente mais elevadas.
> 
> PS: isto já começa a ficar fora do âmbito do seguimento meteorológico




Resposta dada:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/local-mais-quente-de-portugal-50-c-possivel-1425-39.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2012 às 12:48)

V.R.S.A

Por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado e vai pingando fraco e de forma inconsistente! Temp: 25.3ºC

A nuvens são de cariz convectivo...

Edit: Cai neste momento pingas grossas e quentes !!

Novo Edit: Como começa tambem acaba!! Mas ja tinha saudades de ver chover qualquer coisa!! hehe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2012 às 13:32)

Boas

Por aqui céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco. 27.5ºC. Um agradável dia de praia, tirando a temperatura da água (minhas ricas praias fluviais...).

De manhã eram visíveis a SE cumulus congestus e algumas «microcélulas».


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2012 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, depois de alguma nebulosidade de manhã, o céu ficou limpo. 

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2012 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco, tornando-se por vezes moderado, 20.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2012 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Boa noite

Sigo com 23.0ºC, vento moderado, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e rastos de condensação de aeronaves. Está uma noite fantástica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2012 às 13:42)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 29.5ºC. Um dia quente por aqui. Para contrastar, a água da praia continua fria.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2012 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura.

Máxima: 28.7ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 26.8ºC

Aí vem novamente, o  este ano não desarma. E já vai em 101 dias sem cair pinga.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2012 às 20:59)

V.R.S.A.

Actuais:25.9ºC ( Está a entrar um bafo quente..)

Max: 28.7ºC

Rica noite que etá a ficar, sem vento... á maneira!!

Em relação ao nº de dias que não cai uma pinga por aqui é muito mais reduzido que em Olhao!!   Embora não dessem para nada!!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2012 às 04:07)

E a nordestada voltou!  28 km/h de NE, subida repentina da temperatura de 15,8ºC para os actuais _*18,4ºC*_.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2012 às 14:17)

Mais um dia quente por estas bandas. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado, 31.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2012 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente com a rotação do vento para NW a fazer disparar a temperatura.

Máxima: 33.8ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 28.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2012 às 01:39)

23,1ºC com 39% HR por cá com 48 km/h de vento. Maldito anticiclone.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2012 às 10:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> 23,1ºC com 39% HR por cá com 48 km/h de vento. Maldito anticiclone.



Estive a consultar os dados da tua EM, isso aí está forte de vento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2012 às 10:58)

Boas,

A manha começa algo quente com 30.1ºC. A nortada toda a noite e ao longo destes 3 dias a fazer das suas em relação á agua do mar... ou seja devido ao upwelling a água do mar está gelada!!! 

Ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de norte que foi moderado a forte durante a madrugada.


----------



## stormy (31 Ago 2012 às 14:21)

Vento de NE e 34.0ºC aqui pela Lagoa de Santo André...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2012 às 14:52)

filipe cunha disse:


> Estive a consultar os dados da tua EM, isso aí está forte de vento



Sim, vento de nordeste por cá costuma ser assim, efeito da serra.  Rajada máxima de *63,7 km/h*. Mínima de 19,0ºC. 28,4ºC actuais com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## stormy (31 Ago 2012 às 20:51)

Maxima de 34.7ºC pela Lagoa..
A partir do meio da tarde o vento rodou para W e esteve fraco, sendo que agora começou novamente a rodar para o qdt E.

24.7ºC e a subir para já...

Para os proximos dias teremos muito calor, não só aqui, mas em boa parte do litoral oeste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2012 às 21:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade. 

Máxima: 31.1ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

V.R.S.A.

Max: 31.0ºC

Actual: 21.8ºC

Céu limpo neste momento, e a boa noticia é que não há vento!! 

Cump.


----------



## CalidumInfluunt (1 Set 2012 às 02:08)

Esta mensagem já vai um bocadinho fora de tempo, mas só agora tive tempo de reportar esta observação.

Refere-se ao dia 29 de Agosto e as temperaturas foram observadas no carro, com tudo o que isso pode ter de impreciso - mas por acaso, normalmente, correspondem aos valores observados pelo IM, portanto acho que podem ter alguma fiabilidade (só quando em andamento). (Viva a marca Opel!...)

Quando saí de Olhão em direcção a Santa Luzia (Tavira), aproximadamente às 18h30 marcava 29,0ºC, segui pelo interior para fugir à EN125, passando por Sta Catarina da Fonte do Bispo onde estavam 31,0. Quando cheguei a Santa Luzia, pelas 19h00 estavam apenas 24,0!

Quando saí de Olhão estava sem vento, prestes a virar para o quandrante N, suponho eu, acabando assim a brisa atlântica. Em Sta Catarina (a uns 12Km do mar) o vento estava claramente de N, já quando cheguei a Sta Luzia ainda havia claramente a brisa marítima de SO, assim se explicando esta diferença de temperatura. O que acontece é que, normalmente, a brisa vai acabando de Oeste para Este, e a minha explicação é que, quanto mais a Este, mais a terras do interior algarvio e do Alentejo aquecem, demorando portanto mais tempo a regressar a uma temperatura que permita a eliminação da brisa marítima e a rotação do vento para N. Assim, quando cheguei a Sta Luzia ainda não se tinha feito esta rotação, a temperatura manteve-se algo fresca ainda por mais algum tempo, só a partir das 20h15 ou assim é que o vento rodou e lá veio então o típico bafo quente (nessa altura não estava no carro mas a temperatura deve ter subido em pouco tempo uns 4ºC, isto já com sol posto). Portanto passaram talvez 1h30 desde que em Olhão começou o vento a vir de N. E segundo a mensagem  #192 do amigo Tornado, esse bafo quente terá começado em Vila Real SA apenas próximo das 21h! O que bate certo com a minha teoria Resumindo, em Olhão a rotação ter-se-á dado ainda antes das 19h, em Sta Luzia às 20h15, e em VRSA às 21h, grosso modo.

Entretanto esse vento N começou a intensificar-se muito e a temperatura a arrefecer com alguma intensidade, pelo menos na zona de Tavira, e quando regressei ao carro por volta das 22h15, estava já 24,5ºC.


----------

